# Top 5 Most Buzzworthy Debuts from the 2016 Geneva Motor Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​


> *The Geneva Motor Show might as well be called The Supercar Show or The You Can’t Afford This Show because if a car is expensive, exclusive, has more than 1,000 horsepower or all of the above, this is probably the place you’ll find it.*
> 
> And this year’s show didn’t disappoint, because all the high-end brands we know and love and even bunch of random boutique supercar makers we’ve never heard of and can’t pronounce all debuted their latest cars here.
> 
> Here are our picks for the 5 most significant and buzzworthy debuts of the show.







Read more about the Top 5 Most Buzzworthy Debuts from the 2016 Geneva Motor Show at AutoGuide.com.


----------

